# Proflame 584 Upgrade Kit



## KentuckyBob (Dec 8, 2017)

I have an older propane fireplace the 584 Proflame Plus Transmitter for it has died. I ordered a Proflame 584 Upgrade Kit. When I received it has several spots that says the step motor pressure regulator needs to be installed by a professional. Well I can't find anyone close to me to do it. I'm wondering if I can do it?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 10, 2017)

Can you scan & post the instructions?


----------

